# Outlook not displaying HTML messages correctly



## stuman41 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all,

New here,

I have an issue with Outlook 03 not displaying HTML e-mails correctly. Any new e-mail received will display as it should with HTML formatting BUT once I click away and return the e-mail has reverted to RTF.

This is only happening to some e-mails whilst others still display correctly and it seems random!
Example I have received 2 e-mails from Paypal this week. One has remained in the original HTML format whilst the other has reverted to RTF.

Confused!

Thanks

Stu


----------



## kinlaw (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the same problem. Just for the heck of it, I downloaded the same email in Outlook Express and it displayed fine.


----------



## stuman41 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi

I have managed to fix this problem.

There is another thread on this forum somewhere where I found out the info.

For me it was AVG 8 e-mail scanner that was stripping the html.

To fix: open AVG and goto Tools, Advanced Settings, E-mail Scanner, uncheck "certify e-mail" under "check incomming e-mail".

This has solved it for me as I no longer have this problem. 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## luft11_hoflich (Jun 5, 2008)

stuman41 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have managed to fix this problem.
> 
> ...


Agree buddy.

I had the same stupid problem on two computers, and I scanned for malware and spyware, removed all infections, and uninstalled AVG 8.0 and installed the older 7.5 version and updated all the virus signatures.
Worked like a charm. ray:


----------

